# List of Macs You Have Owned



## speedfreak (Jan 31, 2004)

I like to read the signatures which include hardware people are using.  I though it would be interesting to see how people arrived their current configurations by listing all the Macs (and pc's) they have ever had.  Put an asterix next to hardware you currently use.  I have included any that my parents had when I lived at home.  

In the begining...

128k Mac
Mac SE - 20MB  External SCSI Drive
Mac IIcx
Mac ClassicII

During the dark ages......

Power Mac 6100
HP Pavillion 
Power Mac 6500
*  Dell something

The renaissance.....

*  iMac DV G3 450 / 512MB / Airport / OSX 10.2
Airport Base
*  iMac 17" / G4 800 / 768MB / OSX 10.3.2
*  Unibrain Fire-i camera
*  Logitech 2 button mouse
*  Airport Xtreme Base
*  iBook 12" / G4 800 / 640MB / Airport X / OSX 10.3.2

The future....

I'm happy with my current setup
Maybe in two years a dual G6


----------



## macnewguy (Jan 31, 2004)

*PowerBook 15" 1GHz
*PowerBook 15" 1.25Ghz


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2004)

Pre-Macintosh:

Apple IIc w/ Apple RGB Color Monitor

My First Mac (When living with parents):

Power Mac Performa 6220CD

Current Macs (With my own family):

Mac Quadra 650 (runs 7.5.5 and NetBSD)*

Just Gave Away to Friend:

Mac Performa 631CD (upgraded to a PM 6300CD motherboard)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 31, 2004)

This is what I can remember off hand...

Apple Computers:
 Apple IIc
 Macintosh SE
 Macintosh SE/30
 Macintosh IIcx (x2)
 Macintosh IIci
 Macintosh IIvx
 Macintosh LC II
 Macintosh Quadra 700 * (A/UX 3.0.1)
 Macintosh Quadra 900
 Macintosh Quadra 950 * (Mac OS 8.1)
 Power Macintosh 7100 * (Mac OS 8.6)
 Power Macintosh 7500 * (Mac OS X Server 1.2, aka Rhapsody 5.6)
 Performa 6400
 iMac (Summer 2000) * (Mac OS X v10.2.6 w/Mac OS 9.2.1)
 iMac DV (2000)
 PowerBook Duo 230 (x2)
 PowerBook Duo 270c
 PowerBook Duo 280
 PowerBook Duo 280c
 PowerBook G3 (Wallstreet) * (Mac OS X v10.2.6)
 Newton MessagePad 120 * (Newton OS 2.0)

Silicon Graphics:
 IRIS Indigo (x2)
 Indy * (IRIX 6.2)

Sun Microsystems:
 SPARCclassic * (x2) (Solaris 7)


PCs:
 IBM PS/2
 Compact 486
 Packer Bell (Pentium 233)
 DEC Celebris XL5133 * (Rhapsody 5.1)
 DEC Ventura
 IBM ThinkPad 760 ED * (Rhaposy 5.1)


----------



## uoba (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm...

1979-1984     BBC Micro B
1984-1985     Sinclair ZX Spectrum +
1986-1994     Atari ST

1996-1998     Apple Mac 8200
2000-?          Apple Mac G4 400
                   Apple Powerbook G3
                   Apple Powerbook G4 400
                   Apple Mac G4 466
                   Apple iMac G4 800 *
                   Linux AMD 2200+ *
                   Windows XP Celeron laptop *


----------



## ora (Jan 31, 2004)

Right...

Pre ma: ZX81 Spectrum, Amiga 600

Macs: 

Performa 630

Umax Astra 2000      Embarrassing i know, but i paid for it. The system version it shipped with (i think it was 7.6?) was incompatible with the hardware and made me format the drive 4 times in as many months before they got sys 8.1 to me.

iMac bondi 233Mhz G3, think it was Rev B

G4 400Mhz tower

Powerbook G4 12" 867Mhz, other bits in my sig


----------



## techie (Jan 31, 2004)

powermac 7300/180 later updated to g3/333

wallstreet 292 

now it's in my sig and could not be any happier


----------



## chevy (Jan 31, 2004)

http://homepage.mac.com/mchevroulet/Personal14.html


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jan 31, 2004)

Macs(The most important of course)
Macintosh IIsi - RIP
LC II
*Performa 637CD Money Magazine Edition
*PowerMac 8100
*PowerMac 9600
*Biege G3
*iMac DV SE

PC's
Compaq Deskpro P1 - RIP
500Mhz self built - RIP
*Athlon XP 2400+

Printers
DOT Matrix
Old Epson Sylus
*Apple Personal LaserWriter
*Epson Stylus 880
*HP Photosmart 7790

Cameras
*HP 970
*Canon ZR-70


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 31, 2004)

This is what I own now and I continue to buy new and used Mac hardware wherever I can find it.....

- Macintosh SE with Two 800K floppy drives, OS 6.0.8
- Apple 20SC hardrive 
- Macintosh Performa 6115CD with Cresendo processor upgrade, OS 8.6
- Macintosh Color OneScanner
- LaserWriter Select 360
- iMac DV/SE 400Mhz, OS 9.2.2
- PowerMac G4 (FW800) 1Ghz, OS 10.2.8
- iPod 10GB, 3rd Generation


----------



## mdnky (Feb 1, 2004)

Commadore 64 (Mine...sitting in basement)
 Clone 386 DX 33 (Family...later mine...gone)
 IBM 286 SX ?? (Middle brother...gone)
 Gateway P 100mhz (Father...sitting in basement)
 AST P 100mhz (3 of them...all gone)
 Mac 8500 (Mine...gone)
 Clone AMD K6-2 500mhz (Middle brother...in pieces)
 Gateway AMD 700mhz (Youngest brother...still using)
 Gateway AMD 1200mhz (Middle brother...still using)
 Mac G3 300mhz DT (Mine...still using)
 Mac iBook G3 300mhz (Mine...sold)
 Dell P4 1600mhz (Father...still using)
 Dell i8000 PIII 700mhz laptop (Mine, provided by work...never use)
 HP PII 300mhz (Family server...gave away)
 Mac iBook 900mhz (Mine...still using)

 Also have lying around:  
 IBM 8086 (someone gave it to us, sitting in basement)
 AT&T 386 (Old 911 CAD machine, sitting in basement)
 Clone PII 266mhz (old Linux based MySQL/file server from work, waiting to be reformated as a webpage test station [win98, win2kpro, linux, every browser I can load])
 Clone Celeron 400mhz (Aunts, had major Winsuck issues...attemptng to fix)


----------



## Cat (Feb 1, 2004)

Computers I have used/owned:
486 SX @ 66MHz with Windows 3.3.1 - 95 (used ~1995 -- 1998, then sold to my mom)
*Pentium II @ 333MHZ Windows 95, 98 SE, Linux RedHat (1998 -- 2004, several upgrades on video & RAM, recently deceased  )
*iBook Graphite SE @ 366MHz OS 9, OS X (Jaguar & Panther) (2001 -- 2003, then given to my GF)
*PowerBook 12" @ 867MHz OS X (Jaguar & Panther) (2003 -- now)

I've got an Amstrad 640 luggable in the basement, along with an LC II, an A4 monitor and a Mac Classic, and some 486/pentium trash (mobo's, SIMM's, DIMM's, etc.) and a small 12" B&W monitor ...


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 1, 2004)

I currently own:
Mac IIvx
Performa 6400
iMac 600 CDRW (family's computer)
TiBook G4 400 (original model)
and a PC that I built running linux (AMD Athlon 1700+)

I also used to have a Performa 6300CD, but I gave it to my friend.


----------



## powermac (Feb 2, 2004)

Apple IIe composite color monitor Style writer
Macintosh Se
Color Classic
Quadra 700, 900
Powermac 5500/225 All-in-one Color style writer
Performa 650 CD 15 Apple monitor
Powermac G3 266 DT
Powermac G3 333 Tower 17 Apple monitor
Imac BlueBerry
Cube G4 15 flat 
iBook Graphite
Powermac G4 500
Ibook Snow G3 600
Powermac G4 733 17 inch studio
Ibook G4 800 Current
Powermac G4 1gz Current 17 flat 
Ipod 10g
A lot of money spent on Apple so far. How much do people think they spent and will spend on Apple products?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 2, 2004)

powermac said:
			
		

> A lot of money spent on Apple so far. How much do people think they spent and will spend on Apple products?


 As soon as the g5 breaks the 3ghz barrier, I plan on a dual one with 1-2 gb ram as a workstation.  Hopefully also in another year or so I'll upgrade to a PB after they're G5 based for a few months.

 We have a very large scale data mining / warehousing project on the horizon at work, and I'll either be buying 5-6 xServe (DP 2ghz G5) or 7-8 IBM JS20 blades (dual PPC970 1.6ghz), and at least 2 xServe RAIDs.  Should also be able to net me a DP G5 as a workstation there, and possibly another PB for presentations.  I also have to upgrade 2 other computers that unfortunately have to remain MSWIN based, so they'll probably be HP or Compaq on the AMD 64 chip.

 Alot of money gonna be spent in the next year, thank god 90% isn't mine!


----------



## solo (Feb 2, 2004)

*Radio Shack Color Computer

*Commodore Amiga 1000

*Various 386/486/Pentium PC's (3 of them built by me)

*Performa 62xx (100MHz 603 PowerPC)

*Beige G3 tower (300MHz)

*Gateway laptop (333MHz)

*iBook dual USB (500MHz G3, 40GB HD upgrade)

*Compaq Presario laptop (2.4GHz, 16")

Current:

*FP iMac (800MHz G4 15")

*iPod (5GB)


----------



## Dorn (Oct 3, 2004)

By no means a complete list, but the Macs i've had the priviledge of owning over the years. Ok so i'm guilty of getting a ton of hardware through work, then again, I've been "around" for a while  This is my 7am list, i'm sure i'll be poking in a box and see something else heh.

Stuff noted with "*" i still have down in the garage.

Macs I've owned:

Apple //c - later also lcd display - the first...
Mac Plus 
Mac SE (later with fdhd upgrade)
*Mac SE/30
Mac Portable
Mac IIcx
Mac IIci - remember doing ram upgrades on these? 
Mac IIfx
Mac Classic
MacTV - still love the black Mac.
Quadra 700
Quadra 900
PowerBook 140
LC, LC II - rom upgrade fun...
Centris 610
PowerBook 165c (god i hated passive matrix anything)
Workgroup Server 95 (big and mean, longass scsi cables)
LC 520
*Performa/Quadra 630/Dos 
*Quadra 840av
Duo 250 w/dock (never got dock II)
Newton Messagepad (clear edition) - never forgivemyself gave to my brother... argh
Newton 130 
*PowerBook 2400 (yep, blackbird, in pieces w/japanese keyboard atm)
Powerbook 190
PowerBook 5300
PowerBook 520
*PowerBook G3 (bronze keyboard) - for record sry bout name heh
Power Mac 6100
*Orange iBook DV
Power Mac 8100 - remember the tec heatsink? or was that only on wgs?
*Newton Messagepad 2000
eMac 300 
*Power Mac G3 w/vid in
Power Mac G3 (B&W)
*Workgroup Server 500 (DVT in rack mount case) - fugly but cool
iMac > iMac DV/SE @ work
Power Mac G4 > G4 (mdd) @ work

Really brings us to current hardware:
iPod 5Gb (original)
PowerBook 17" (1 GHz)
iMac 17" FP
Power Mac G5 (2.5)
Apple Cinema Display
Xserve RAID
Xserve G5 (Cluster node)


Other platform stuff:
Never a palm - i hated graffiti on newton...
Many many PC husks and the detrius of upgrades
a number of Motorola PPC boxes that can run NT 3.5
up to current liq cooled Dell Precision 650 (for games)
Sony Ericsson P800 (its damn well enough a computer now)

So, thats owned... well acquired too... but its been a fun ride going through supporting the vast majority of these products, not to mention taking most of them apart.

/shrug its the geek in me. 

Respectfully,

Dorn.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 3, 2004)

Mac Plus
Mac SE
Mac SE30
Mac II, IIx and IIfx
Mac II ci and cx
Quadra 700 and 950 almost bought the 900.
Centris 660av with DOS Card
Powerbook 140,170 and 180c loved the 30mins of battery life on the 180c ;(
Quadra 840av
PowerMac 7100/66, 8100/80
PowerMac 8100/110
PowerBook 5300cs
PowerMac 8500/120 
Newton
G3 266 Tower
B/W G3 400Mhz
G4 500Mhz
G4 DP500Mhz
G4 533Mhz
Powerbook Bronze Keyboard
Ti PWBK 400Mhz
Ti PWBK 667Mhz
Ti PWBK 867Mhz
AL PWBK 1.25Ghz
G5 DP2Ghz


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2004)

Wel, it looks as though I may be adding a Motorola StarMax 4000 to the fray.  Once of the people in the Linux user group I'm in is giving it to me.  And since he needed a PC to use as a gateway, I'm handing him my old PII-400 barebones as a swap.  I'll be picking it up this coming Saturday.

Can't wait to fire up that Moto Mac.


----------



## Dorn (Oct 3, 2004)

Shall we all hum Wayne Newton/Willie Nelson's "To all the Mac's I've loved before?"

Or was it that Humperdink guy?


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 4, 2004)

PCs: (machine/model -- processor -- OS -- RAM -- HD)

IBM P/S 2 -- SCO -- 2 MB -- 70 MB
IBM PC350 -- 133MHz (P1) -- RHL 9.0 -- 160 MB -- 6.0 GB and 1.7 GB
Gateway -- 180 MHz/MMX (P1) -- NT 4.0 -- 32 MB -- 3 GB
*  IBM MPro Intellastation -- dual 450mhz -- RHL 9.0 -- 256MB -- 10GB


Macs: (machine/model -- processor -- OS -- RAM -- HD)

512Ke -- Endor -- 8 MHz (68000) -- 6.0.8 -- 1024 KB
IIvx -- 32 MHz (68030) -- 7.6 -- 24 MB -- 80 MB
IIvx -- 32 MHz (68030) -- 7.6 -- 68 MB -- 250 MB
PB520 -- 33 MHz (68040) -- 8.0 -- 36 MB -- 160 MB
630 -- 33/66 MHz (68040) -- 8.0 -- 36 MB -- 250 MB 	
6100 -- 66 MHz (601) -- 9.0.4 -- 72 MB -- 350 MB
6100 -- 66 MHz (601) -- 9.0.4 -- 72 MB -- 500 MB
7100 -- 66 MHz (601) -- 9.0.4 -- 136 MB -- 700 MB
7100 -- 80 MHz (601) -- 9.0.4 -- 136 MB -- 520 MB
7100/AV -- 80 MHz (601) -- 9.1 -- 136 MB -- 700 MB and 1.2 GB
iMac(Tangerine) -- 333 MHz (G3) -- X.2.4 -- 256 MB -- 80 GB
* 6500 -- 250 MHz (603e) -- 9.2.2 -- 128 MB -- 10 GB and 9 GB and 1 GB
* 8500 -- 300 MHz (G3 upgraded) -- X.3.5 and 9.2.2 -- 512 MB -- 4 GB and 1 GB and 250 MB
* iMac (Blueberry) -- 333 MHz (G3) -- X.1.0 Server -- 64 MB -- 6 GB
* G3 Tower (Yosemite) -- 400MHz (G3) -- X.3.5 -- 160 MB -- 10 GB
* G3 Tower (Yosemite) -- 450MHz (G3) -- X.3.5 -- 256 MB -- 120 GB and 80 GB and 6 GB
* iBook (Late '01) -- 500 MHz (G3) -- X.3.5 -- 640 MB -- 40 GB
* G4 Tower (MDD '03) -- Dual 867 MHz (G4) -- X.3.5 -- 2048 MB -- 200 GB x 2 and 80 GB x 2 and 60 GB


Total 22 machines


----------



## Ricky (Oct 4, 2004)

8 MHz Mac 512Ke | System 6.0.8 | 2 MB RAM | 20 MB external HD | 800 K floppy drive
33 MHz Mac II (68040 accelerator) | System 7.1 | 8 MB RAM | 80 MB HD | 800 K floppy drive x2
75 MHz Performa 6200CD | OS 9.1 | 40 MB RAM | 1 GB HD | 1.4 MB floppy drive | 4x CD ROM
333 MHz G3 iMac | OS X 10.1.5 | 160 MB RAM | 6 GB HD | 24x CD ROM
400 MHz G3 iMac DV | OS X 10.2.6 | 192 MB RAM | 40 GB HD | 24x CD ROM / 4x(?) DVD ROM
800 MHz G4 iMac | OS X 10.3.5 | 768 MB RAM | 60 GB HD | Combo Drive
1.8 GHz G5 iMac | OS X 10.3.5 | 1.25 GB RAM (Soon... very soon) | 80 GB HD | SuperDrive


----------



## Viro (Oct 4, 2004)

Powerbook 12" 867 MHz
iBook G3 800 MHz
Powerbook 12" 1.33 GHz

Not too many macs, but considering that I've only been using Macs for a year, that's quite a repertoire .


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2004)

Viro you've used Macs for only one year? That's hard to believe. Take it as a compliment


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 5, 2004)

Apple IIe w/ Color Screen (anyone still remember "Aquatron"?? loved that game!!)
Mac Plus (B&W)
Powerbook 5300cs (no explosions, yaaay!)

-Turned to the Dark Side during college- "You're not my father, I'll never join you...!"

iMac 700MHz Flat Panel
Powerbook G4 1.5GHz 15" screen


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 5, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Powerbook 12" 867 MHz
> iBook G3 800 MHz
> Powerbook 12" 1.33 GHz
> 
> Not too many macs, but considering that I've only been using Macs for a year, that's quite a repertoire .



yes it is, and i see you like your portibility!!!


----------



## Convert (Oct 5, 2004)

ok....
PCs
Packerd Bell 400Mhz PC, 20 GB, 128 RAM
Dell 500Mhz 30GB 128 RAM
Compaq 1.1ghz 30 GB 256 RAM
Sony Vaio 1.4 ghz 20GB 256 RAM
Dell 2.8 Ghz 60GB 256 RAM
Advent 3.2 Ghz 200GB 1024 RAM

Mac's
Powerbook 1.33 ghz 60GB 512 RAM

And in total now, we have 6 laptops and 2 computers, online. Makes broadband feel like the good ol 56 again.


----------



## Viro (Oct 5, 2004)

I love Macs . I only got a Mac last september which was *really* cool. My background is in UNIX(a lot of Windows too, but I don't admit that normally) and Macs just felt like UNIX done right (tm).

Like Jeffo noticed, I love portables since they allow me to move about and also to lock them away when I don't need them so I get more desk space. Linux/Solaris/FreeBSD sucks on laptops. Mac OS X fits the bill perfectly as a version of UNIX for laptops. What's not to like?


----------



## azrad (Oct 5, 2004)

iBook 366 MHz - with my girl
PowerBook 15" 1.5GHz - personal

Soon...
iMac G5 1.6GHz - office use


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 6, 2004)

PCs :
Leading Edge 486 @ 33Mhz running Windows 3.1*
Custom Built PII @ 233Mhz running Windows 95, then upgraded to 98*
Dell 4550 P4 @ 2.6GHz running Windows XP SP1, Linux
Dell Inspirion 1000 Laptop P4 @ 1.5Ghz (My sister and me bought her that for Christmas Last Year)

Macs :
First iMac ever made, running OS 9.2
12" Powerbook G4 1Ghz (its in my Signature)

Printers :
Epson B&W/Color Printer (color never worked)*
HP Deskjet 735 Printer circa 97 still works


*Deceased


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 13, 2004)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> PCs :
> Dell 4550 P4 @ 2.6GHz running Windows XP SP1, Linux
> Dell Inspirion 1000 Laptop P4 @ 1.5Ghz (My sister and me bought her that for Christmas Last Year)
> 
> *Deceased



The laptop is my mom's and well the 4550 doesn't work now.  18 months...never buy dell.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2004)

Homebrew Athlon PC - Athlon XP 2400+ (2 GHz) - WinXP / Slackware 10

Dell Dimension L600r - PIII-600EB (transplanted into a generic ATX case) - Win2K Advanced Server

Orphaned PIII-500 CPU - Looking for a home with another PIII-500 on a dually motherboard. 

HomeBrew PC - AMD 5x86 PR-133 @ 100 MHz - OS-less right now, not being used.

Apple Macintosh Quadra 650 - MC68040 @ 33 MHz - Mac OS 7.6.1 running MacHTTP for our family homepage.

Motorola StarMax 4000 MT - PPC 604e @ 160 MHz - Mac OS 9.1 / Linux*

*_Still working on getting the Linux part operational.  I'm experimenting with Ubuntu, for even though it's not supported, that doesn't mean it can't work!!  If all else fails, then Debian "sarge" it will be._


----------



## diablojota (Oct 15, 2004)

I have owned or still own the following machines.

- Original Macintosh
- The first Mac LC
- Mac LC II
- B&W G3 400
- iBook G3 (snow book)


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 16, 2004)

College (Grpahic Design):

Mac Plus
Mac II

1st Job: (Computer Magazine Publisher)

Quadra 700 (Scanning all day)
Quadra 950 (Scanning all day)
Mac IIfx (Layout - got bored of scanning)

2nd Job (Repro house - doubled my wage)

Quadra 800
G3 233 Tower

Self employed (4 years - designer)

G3 300 Desktop
G3 233 PowerBook (Got stolen and replaced by insurance with G3 400 FW  )

3rd Job Newspaper design editor

Dual G4 867
eMac at home in front of me


----------



## monktus (Oct 16, 2004)

Colour Classic
Performa 5200 (since sold)
Random Cyrix PC (looking for something for it to do)
PowerMac G4 Sawtooth (upgraded to 800MHz)
Silicon Graphics Indy (still trying to reset root on it)
Sun SPARCStation 20 (seems to be a bit boned)
NeXT workstation (looking for keyboard adapter thing)
iBook G4 (actually it's my girlfriend's, but I really want a PowerBook)


----------



## Flanjoo (Nov 5, 2004)

Let's see... first Mac I ever owned...

Performa 600. Damn, I loved that little computer. Playing Marathon on it all day long...
One of the old "Pizza boxes". Can't remember which one.
An SE-30, such a gem.
A PowerMac 7500 (Probably the best computer I ever bought. So upradeable... first the bigger hard-drive, the the graphics card to a blisteringly hot Voodoo-3 then a G3 chip that played Unreal Tournament and Quake 3 like nothing else...)
A 330 MHz G4 Sawtooth (It blew me away when I first used it...)
A dual 867 MHz G4 (Which I'm using right now)

And most recently...

A dual 1.8 GHz G5! (Yeah baby! 70 FPS on Quake 3! Woo ha!)


----------



## fryke (Nov 6, 2004)

Ah, I like to try and remember those without looking them up. 

- Atari 1040 STf with Spectre GCR Mac Emulator
- PowerBook 150
- PowerBook 180c
- Performa 630 (later with PPC 601 Card)
- Colour Classic
- Newton 120 (not really a Mac, though...)
- PowerBook 520c
- Newton 130 (not a Mac)
- PowerBook 190
- PowerMacintosh 8200/120
- Newton eMate 300 (not a Mac)
- PowerBook 5300ce/117
- PowerMacintosh 9500/200 [ First Mac w. Rhapsody DR2, later MSXS 1.x ]
- Blueberry iBook G3 300 Rev.B [ First Mac w. Mac OS X Public Beta ]
- Titanium PowerBook G4/500 [ First Mac with Mac OS X and without OS 9 ]
- iBook G3 12" 800
- PowerBook G4 15" 1.33

My first hands-on experience with a Mac was a Macintosh Plus of the first variant (where telephone cabling was used to connect keyboard/mouse) in 1986.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 6, 2004)

iBook G3, 12in, 500Mhz, 256MB, 10GB, DVD

and, by the end of next week (fingers crossed):

iMac G5, 20in, 1.8Ghz, 1GB, 250GB, Superdrive


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2004)

2003's iMac G4 1GHz 17", SuperDrive, 512 MB (bought in 2003 for 3000 CHF), used daily 
1999's B&W G3 300MHz overclocked to 400, 448MB (bought in 1999 for 3000 CHF), used daily 
1995's 7200 G1 90MHz, 32 MB, ATI-3D (bought in 1995 for 3000 CHF), used daily 
1992's Mac LCII 68030 16 MHz, 4 MB, used daily 
1986's Mac Plus 68000 8 MHz, 1 MB extended to 4 MB (bought in 1988 for 5000 CHF), used twice a week 
1983's Apple IIe 6502 1 MHz, 48 kB extended to 64 kB (received in 1990), dead 
1977's Apple II 6502 1 MHz, 48 kB extended to 64 kB (bought in 1983 for 5000 CHF), dead


----------



## drunkmac (Nov 6, 2004)

Macs:

12" iBook 637mhz G3 Snow White when they first came out
12" Powerbook 1ghz all beat up now with a replaced 20gb hard drive 
Airport Extreme Base Station
iPod Mini
iPod 30gb 3G

PCs:
Do I really need to go into detail between the 386 I had when I was 3 years old and the bunch of custom ones Ive built and the HP's I bought around 11 years old? No.

OTHER (oooh risque!):
Sun SparcStation 20 (Take that fool)
Token Ring network with 3 old 486's running OS/2 Warp 3.0 because they wouldnt run 4.0 Merlin....gahahahha OS/2....psh


----------

